# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Thicknesser Service Sydney

## METRIX

I am after a thicknesser service for timber slabs,  I have 9 slabs @  1m x 280mm which require thicknesseng down from about 38-40mm all down to 35mm. 
Does anyone know of a service in Sydney which can provide this, timber is not contaminated with metal.

----------


## barney118

Not interested in a new tool? the green shed have ryobi ones that would do the job for about $300, good for 290 wide. I used my father inlaws to do something similar for hardwood out door steps

----------


## METRIX

Thought about it, but I just don't have any more room for it  :Biggrin: , the Ryobi has gone up to $449, I would spend the litle extra and get a Metabo or similar around $790.

----------


## Gaza

We can do for you at my joinery shop but my guys are on site doing site work till mid next week  
I will send you PM  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

Thanks Gaza, that would be awesome, I am off to QLD tomorrow until next week, the slabs are for my new outdoor table, see below.
Phild01 has given me a number today of a timber place in Ku-Ring-Gai, they can do them for a very good price, so don't sweat it if you cant do them.

----------


## dmac

They look like nice bits of timber, look forward to seeing the finished product. 
Dave.

----------


## METRIX

Here is one coated with oil.

----------


## OBBob

Wow,  it's not going to be your average picnic bench is it!

----------


## ringtail

Very nice indeed. Good to hear that you're coming to gods own too. 28 in Brissy today. What's the timber ?

----------


## METRIX

Mackay cedar

----------


## shauck

> 28 in Brissy today.

  snowed here most of yesterday

----------


## goldie1

> Mackay cedar

  Gees thats gunna  make your eyes water

----------


## METRIX

For sure, already learnt that when cutting it, weird timber

----------


## goldie1

Yeah its pretty horrible nearly as bad as black bean, some people have really bad reactions 
 ( nose bleeds etc )  Make sure you have good dust extraction and respirator

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah its pretty horrible nearly as bad as black bean, some people have really bad reactions 
>  ( nose bleeds etc )  Make sure you have good dust extraction and respirator

  For sure, it is a horrible timber to work with dust wise, but workability fantastic and can't beat the grain pattern. 
Dust extraction and mask are mandatory. I've heard termites won't touch it.

----------


## METRIX

Thanks Phild01 passed me onto Berlian Timbers in Mt Kuring-gai, they have a thicknesser and kindly did the slabs for a good price.
Not sure if this is a service they normally offer to the public, but the boys were very helpful and did the job. 
I had a look around their place while there, and can highly recommend them to purchase from, their prices are good, they stack and mark their timbers properly unlike Bunnings, they also sell a lot of solid Merbau (not fimger joined) up to 290 wide. 
If you are after "real" service from someone who know what their talking about, pay them a visit.  Timber supply Mt Kuring-gai ? Berlian Timbers Pty Ltd

----------


## phild01

Good rap for them Metrix, they certainly are what you say.  Funny I have only just found they have a convenient range of plasterboard and other useful stuff that I had been getting elsewhere.

----------


## ringtail

I'd never heard of it before. And I'm going to keep it that way I think.  Mackay cedar

----------


## METRIX

> I'd never heard of it before. And I'm going to keep it that way I think.  Mackay cedar

  It's a very common timber, all Hog's breath outlets use it as their bar tops, like any timber you should wear a dust mask when working with it, I guess this one just reminds you that you should wear it. 
I had the dust extraction on the sander when finishing them without mask, and had no problems, and wore a dust mask when planing and cutting it, also had no problems, can't go past the beautiful grains in the timber, and I believe termites won't touch it

----------


## goldie1

> I'd never heard of it before. And I'm going to keep it that way I think.  Mackay cedar

  Loved the bit about the termites using it as a roof    :Smilie:

----------

